# Burnisher, Awl, and Marking Knife- Czeck Edge kits.



## BigRedKnothead (Jan 26, 2015)

I spent the whole day at the lathe. Good times. I've had these kits from Czeck Edge tools (czeckedge.com) and I finally got around to turning handles for them. They're all cocobolo, of course. These are the patterns that just feel good in my hand. I'm pretty stoked that I'm able to turn stuff like this now.












The kits aren't terribly priced if you buy a bundle. And, their stuff is really high quality.

Thanks for lookin guys, Red

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Tony (Jan 26, 2015)

That Coco is mighty purdy! Good job on them! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 26, 2015)

I really Like the marking knife- all are nice though!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks guys. I love me some cocobolo. Dang stuff makes my nose run even wearing a mask. 

@Mike1950 . I must admit, the marking knife is an attempted copy of Blue Spruce toolworks:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 26, 2015)

You did a damn good job!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 26, 2015)

Red - those are professional quality pieces. Well done. Thanks for sharing the link too. They are a new vendor to me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 26, 2015)

They look great ! Nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jan 26, 2015)

Those are great looking.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Jan 26, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Red - those are professional quality pieces. Well done. Thanks for sharing the link too. They are a new vendor to me.



Thanks Scott, I appreciate that. Hoping to be as good as some of you guys when I grow up

I like to support "Made in 'merica" stuff like Czeckedge when I can. I should note that I have no affiliation with "the Czeck's." Well, we do both have an affinity for barley flavored drinks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Jan 27, 2015)

Well here I gave a big plug to Czeckedge.com, and then I was made aware that the "store" portion of their website isn't working. I shot them an email about it.


----------



## LarryLeeK (Feb 10, 2015)

Beautiful! Good choice of woods and wonderful finish.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

